# Current bottom temp



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Cant find my wetsuit since I moved back

Diving tomorrow or Sat what is the current temps, trying to figure out if I should go crazy unpacking boxes to find it.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

87 degrees all the way to 80 feet deep last weekend.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't been out in a few weeks, but hear that bottom temps are great. Mid 80s at the Pete Tide on the bottom - 102 to the sand.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

That is great news.

I actually found my suits as well, but at mid 80's I night just go naked. LOL

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Hot Reels (10/2/2009)*That is great news.
> I actually found my suits as well, but at mid 80's I night just go naked. LOL
> Thanks
> Sky


I wear a suit all the time for the protection if provides. I find myself rubbing all over the wrecks and reefs most of the time. The one time I did not wear a suit, I got all scratched up.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a beautiful dive, ended up wearing just skins to help with jellies, almost no thermocline at the ydt

Thanks

Sky


----------

